# Should I be ashamed?



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

One of my H's A partners slipped while stepping out of the shower and probably will have to have more surgery on her spine?

She just recovered from back surgery around 5 months ago. 

I don't wish (serious) misfortune on anyone, but the first thought that came to mind was : Karma Baby!!!!


----------



## WorkOnIt (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't feel bad. I have worse ideas for my WW's AP, such as a phonecall to his employing firm to let them know what he does on company time, loss of employment, home, vehicle due to no way to make the payments, and possibly the fantasy of serious grievous bodily harm however I'll let karma do that for me since I don't fancy a jail cell... In fact I'll just wait until he finds the "one" and send one of my buddies over to **** her, and possibly his mom too.

I have plenty of patience to show what goes around comes around.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

People in her position should be counting their blessings not messing around with married men. 

And you mentioned she's "one" of your H's affair partners? well then, she'll see how committed he is to her when she can't sleep with him.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> One of my H's A partners slipped while stepping out of the shower and probably will have to have more surgery on her spine?
> 
> She just recovered from back surgery around 5 months ago.
> 
> I don't wish (serious) misfortune on anyone, but the first thought that came to mind was : Karma Baby!!!!


As long as there's no CCTV recording of you greasing the shower, there's no need for you to feel guilty.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> One of my H's A partners slipped while stepping out of the shower and probably will have to have more surgery on her spine?
> 
> She just recovered from back surgery around 5 months ago.
> 
> I don't wish (serious) misfortune on anyone, but the first thought that came to mind was : Karma Baby!!!!


My idea of Karma would be her walking down the street, texting someone's husband, and falling into a pot hole; with the whole episode being recorded and captured on You Tube. :rofl:

Now THAT'S KARMA!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear of her misfortune. : / what was she doing in the water? I thought alley cats don't like water. ~[^^]~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> So sorry to hear of her misfortune. : / what was she doing in the water? I thought alley cats don't like water. ~[^^]~
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's why she slipped. She was running away from it!:rofl:


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Schadenfreude. Some people earn it.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hey, I was joking earlier about spitting on my H's ex, so who am I to throw stones???


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Her ex SIL keeps me informed of what's going on with her. As soon as I read the text I got a huge smile on my face.... then I got a call that my refi went through all on my own.. I didn't need my H's income,,, saving around $170 a month now.. 

Ahhh Great Day!! 

:toast:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Likely too much conditioner. That's what happens when you use too much product, it's like too much of anything. Bad hair day for sure. :-o


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

WorkOnIt said:


> Don't feel bad. I have worse ideas for my WW's AP, such as a phonecall to his employing firm to let them know what he does on company time, loss of employment, home, vehicle due to no way to make the payments, and possibly the fantasy of serious grievous bodily harm however I'll let karma do that for me since I don't fancy a jail cell... In fact I'll just wait until he finds the "one" and send one of my buddies over to **** her, and* possibly his mom *too.
> 
> I have plenty of patience to show what goes around comes around.



Home Base (AKA **** your mom) - YouTube


----------

